# Prediction: Do you think Mittersill will open this year?



## gregnye (Jan 16, 2013)

So---still more snow than last year (in some places) but definitely not as snowy as the season 2 years ago.

So my question is: Do you predict that Mittersill (at Cannon of course) will open this year? Take a guess! 

I, for one, want it to open as I never got a chance to ski it! But so far, looking at the way this season is going, most of the snow seems to end up in the lower NH part of things.


So what do you think? :smile:


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2013)

1st week of feb then the 2 weeks after then it will close again


----------



## Cheese (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, one more 24" storm will do it.  At least that's what I'm hoping.

I also hope they removed the half fallen cable from the t-bar line.  Damn that was one nasty crash 2 years ago!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2013)

It needs a good two or more storms for them to open it after this thaw. There is no snow from about midway down really.


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2013)

So ... how does this winter compare to last for you guys so far? I don't think Mittersill had snow on it almost at all last year, period


----------



## Abubob (Jan 16, 2013)

This is the problem with it being part of Cannon - now you have to wait for the ropes to drop. Before if you felt like risking it you just did. Just the same - it was no fun if the cover wasn't there.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 16, 2013)

Abubob said:


> This is the problem with it being part of Cannon - now you have to wait for the ropes to drop. Before if you felt like risking it you just did. Just the same - it was no fun if the cover wasn't there.



Ummm, it has been as heavily skied this year as any other year.  Coverage was decent until this week.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Ummm, it has been as heavily skied this year as any other year.  Coverage was decent until this week.



Did the chairlift upload skiers and riders?  I think for some that may define "open".


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 16, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Did the chairlift upload skiers and riders?  I think for some that may define "open".


Where we're going, we don't need roads.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 16, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Did the chairlift upload skiers and riders?  I think for some that may define "open".



No, the lift hasn't run.  It hasn't been "open".  I was responding the Abubob's comment that you used to be able to ski it at will but now have to wait until it's "open".  In that regard nothing has changed about the amount of skier traffic it sees.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2013)

There have been plenty of people over there like Cannonball said. The upper mountain was fine until the midday point when the coverage becomes an issue.  For me the hike has not been worth yet this year and I will pretty much ski anything with snow on it.  It is the yahoos that make the hike now that it is a part of Cannon.  Before it would keep them away.


----------



## skifree (Jan 16, 2013)

yahoos like to have fun too


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2013)

Definition of Yahoo, please.

Just in case I probably am one.


----------



## skifree (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh yeah you are. We do slide down mountains with boards strapped to our feet?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2013)

skifree said:


> yahoos like to have fun too



Yes they do.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Definition of Yahoo, please.
> 
> Just in case I probably am one.



Mach Schnell would do it.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2013)

It would just take one huge two foot dump and they could open it. Making predictions about this is kinda silly, you might as well try to predict when the next two one foot dumps or the next two foot dump is going to happen. There have been years that I wouldn't ski over there until February (and I've skied some atrocious base destroying conditions over there throughout the years) and there were years that I was skinning Mittersill in November before Cannon even opened. Who knows.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> It would just take one huge two foot dump and they could open it. Making predictions about this is kinda silly, you might as well try to predict when the next two one foot dumps or the next two foot dump is going to happen. There have been years that I wouldn't ski over there until February (and I've skied some atrocious base destroying conditions over there throughout the years) and there were years that I was skinning Mittersill in November before Cannon even opened. Who knows.




Or 4 6" dumps.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2013)

Twenty-four one inch dumps?


----------



## Cheese (Jan 17, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Twenty-four one inch dumps?



That's usually caused by too much mogul skiing in one weekend.  I'd suggest a little more fiber in the diet when you know you'll be bumping for extended periods.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2013)

Cheese said:


> That's usually caused by too much mogul skiing in one weekend.  I'd suggest a little more fiber in the diet when you know you'll be bumping for extended periods.





Fiber one cereal works great for that.


----------



## KevinF (Jan 17, 2013)

Reading through this thread has left me confused as I don't get to Cannon anywhere nearly as often as I used to.  Is it now illegal / frowned-upon to make the hike from Taft trail at all?  Are you not supposed to be over there if the lift isn't running?

I fall squarely into the camp of that lift being a bad idea, as Mittersill simply doesn't appear to get enough natural snow to support the crowds that the lift brings.  Half the fun of Mittersill was having to hike for it and knowing how to get back.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 17, 2013)

Right on the money Kevin with reguard to your last paragraph.They do have the rope across the access at the bottom of Taft but there is no issue going under it to hike.My buddy was over there 4 times 2 Saturdays ago.Riv has it right in his post.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 17, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Right on the money Kevin with reguard to your last paragraph.They do have the rope across the access at the bottom of Taft but there is no issue going under it to hike.My buddy was over there 4 times 2 Saturdays ago.Riv has it right in his post.




No rope just bamboo poles with closed signs, they would have a huge liability issue with a rope since carrying speed of the Taft is the key to minimize the hike


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2013)

Having Mittersill "on the map" and official has caused some issues for patrol. Before they could look the other way no problem but now everyone going over there is "ducking the rope" even if there isn't an actual rope but rather a closed sign (same difference). I can sympathize but they should have just left things alone and we'd all be better for it. I've only been stopped by patrol once while hiking and they were just telling people to be responsible and stay right and blah blah blah. Nothing good has come of having a lift and having that area as an open/closed area, it is just a major headache for everyone and conditions suck once (if) the lift runs.

Bottom line you can still hike and Mittersill is best skied before the lift turns, as it ever was. Even when the lift is running, hiking is still the best way to get over there since you can ski the race course. Otherwise, you need to do a long traverse with a little uphill on the Fleitman or waste a run skiing down to the TB QUad.


----------



## gregnye (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump

Keep ya fingers and toes crossed! I hope that "notch effect" helps make the best of this epic storm Friday Night!!! We want Mittersill!!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> 1st week of feb then the 2 weeks after then it will close again



If so then I may be correct


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 7, 2013)

Well if it does open it will be starting from virtualy zero cover.Luckily,the Mitt is not real rocky like its neighbor.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 7, 2013)

How is Cannon doing for natural snow since the blow torch? When I drove by Cannon last Sunday en route to Burke, it looks like they picked up a few inches. What is the base depth of natural snow trails at the moment? Say worst case scenario such as how much snow is at the base of Mittersill right now?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> How is Cannon doing for natural snow since the blow torch? When I drove by Cannon last Sunday en route to Burke, it looks like they picked up a few inches. What is the base depth of natural snow trails at the moment? Say worst case scenario such as how much snow is at the base of Mittersill right now?



I heard that the base was gone from a couple of people. I have seen it for myself though. Cannonball was up on Sunday so he may chime in. They also only say 4" in the last 4 days.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 18, 2013)

Post storm update?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Post storm update?



Well, there was no base before the storm and they have gotten about 2' of light snow.  It has been windy.  


Is it skiable, yes. Is it going to pen the lift. No.  It okay up top and skier's left thru Skyline and Candyland, but thins out pretty quick down past the T bar line.  There are a lot of hidden dangers under the snow that will not allow them open it with the lift. And some more blow down after yesterday.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Well, there was no base before the storm and they have gotten about 2' of light snow.  It has been windy.
> 
> 
> Is it skiable, yes. Is it going to pen the lift. No.  It okay up top and skier's left thru Skyline and Candyland, but thins out pretty quick down past the T bar line.  There are a lot of hidden dangers under the snow that will not allow them open it with the lift. And some more blow down after yesterday.



That's not the answer I _wanted_ to hear, but thanks for the update.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll echo Puck It's assessment. I was there after the big storm and they got 16" during the two day total. I got first tracks down T-bar where the base was non-existent before the storm. Even with first tracks and skiing light on my feet, I still took several scratches and a core shot. Sweet. Typical Mittersill. Everything from T-bar line on down needs another foot minimum to even get consideration for opening, two feet would be ideal.

My favorite part about that storm at Cannon? Their snow report. Mittersill was listed as "Stay tuned..." F U Cannon. I knew that was just BS but after skiing it, I was blown away that they would even elude to it. You don't elude to something on your snow report that you are not even contemplating. There was absolutely 0% possibility of Mittersill opening after that storm. Which is why I was there, not hating on the lift not spinning, it was rather ideal for me. But still...

Now that the snow has compacted and has been skied on even more, I suspect base depth below mid-mountain has probably compacted to a few inches or less. Still needs 1-2' depending on density.

Stay tuned....  :uzi:


----------



## NESnow&Golf (Feb 18, 2013)

they need a good dump.... a  real good dump


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2013)

NESnow&Golf said:


> they need a good dump.... a  real good dump




So do I!


----------



## bootladder (Feb 20, 2013)

Puck it said:


> So do I!



TMI, way TMI...


----------



## gregnye (Mar 2, 2013)

BUMP! IT HAS BEEN OPEN!! :lol:

How's it looking this year? Someone should post some pictures. I wish I could get out to cannon right now, but I have quite a lot of work to get done (as you can see, I am really busy--being on alpinezone right now and all :-D)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2013)

gregnye said:


> BUMP! IT HAS BEEN OPEN!! :lol:
> 
> How's it looking this year? Someone should post some pictures. I wish I could get out to cannon right now, but I have quite a lot of work to get done (as you can see, I am really busy--being on alpinezone right now and all :-D)



Ask and you shall receive.  St. Bear is there today.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/119305-Cannon-3-2


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 2, 2013)

Any word on Tramline?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 2, 2013)

MadPadraic said:


> Any word on Tramline?



According to their website it's closed.


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 3, 2013)

They opened Tramline today, but the middle section didn't look at all fun. Kinsman's glade was great, and I had the following pleasant exchange with an idiot snowboarder who was talking about riding it when he got off the tram:

Me: Want to go down Kinsmans'?
Idiot: I can't hear your I have headphones in.
Me (louder): I asked if you wanted to do Kinsman.
Idiot:  go straight, hit a tree.


I was happy to see that his skill level was just right so that he could both make it out safely and look TERRIBLE doing so.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2013)

Interesting to hear that Kinsman skied well. That is a good sign. Not surprised that Tramline is looking a little thin. They are at 151" YTD but the January thaw makes YTD numbers not really comparable with an average year. I had assumed this would be one of the many years that Tramline never opened. I'd be interested to hear from someone that skied it whether it warrants being open or if Cannon marketing department pushed patrol to open it despite thin conditions to claim 100% open. I'm always surprised when Tramline opens given how ridiculously conservative Cannon patrol usually is about dropping ropes...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2013)

I skied Mittersill on Sat.  It was the first thing I hit, went straight to the summit and hiked the saddle, then did three runs using the Mittersill Double.  I then spent the rest of the morning thinking about many people's reaction on this site when they announced the double and how I'm going to write a post saying that I think the double is a great idea and people on this site tend to overreact and over-analyze whatever changes ski areas make...

...then I went back in the early afternoon.  Holy.  Crap.  It was scraped down Hell.  I now see exactly why the double is a terrible idea.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 3, 2013)

Skied it Saturday too... Likewise went over from the saddle then took one run from the lift. Stayed off the main Mittersill spots and deep in the woods instead... Still pretty scratchy in places, but first tracks proved to be great in other spots.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> ...then I went back in the early afternoon.  Holy.  Crap.  It was scraped down Hell.  I now see exactly why the double is a terrible idea.


Yea, pretty major difference between 1 run taking an hour round trip and requiring hiking every time (which means you won't do it more than a few times a day) and 1 run taking 12 minutes round trip and requiring no hiking to more people go over to ski it. Mittersill doesn't get enough natural and isn't pruned enough to handle the traffic.

It is cool if people like the lift. But there is no question that the skiing was better with less traffic. And of course, it still is quite good before the lift starts running.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I had assumed this would be one of the many years that Tramline never opened. I'd be interested to hear from someone that skied it whether it warrants being open or if Cannon marketing department pushed patrol to open it despite thin conditions to claim 100% open.



Did not ski it yesterday but did contemplate it and was evaluating closely during several tram rides. I'd say it was right on the line. It was reasonable to have it open and some were skiing it really well. Unfortunately it's become an icon run now and a lot of people who shouldn't be on it do it any way. The rental shop is going to be doing a lot of work on their gear today.

Kinsman skied well, though thin in the usual places. On map trees were beginning to get rutted out with occasional fresh lines left over if you don't mind getting deep and tight. Off map trees were heavenly!  Very little traffic. Long, long stretches of untouched and DEEP.  Couldn't always find the bottom by pole probing.

The fog was intense. Outside of the trees it was an exercise in using the Force. As mentally draining as physical. But soft enough to handle if you had faith.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

After all this recent snow fall?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 4, 2013)

I too hit Mittersill early Saturday.Skied ok 1st 2 runs and then I left for better coverage next door.Nice 5 inch surprize on Sunday morning with a bit more on the summit.But holy crap,I would like to see the sun one of these weekends.I believe I've only had 3 days all season.
Btw,Tramline had the usual nasty looking boulder section looking pretty uninviting around noon.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 4, 2013)

I made a lot of trashy runs over there during the NH vaca week.  And a couple nice ones too.  My 8 year old and her friends are obsessed with it now.  It is like this whole other worldly part of Cannon that they sort of knew existed, and now want to figure out.  They were constantly like "Mittersill!!!!" and I was like "Really?  Again?"  And that is certainly the nicest, smoothest double chair around, with a old school, narrow, steep unload.

So sorry wistful old-timers bemoaning what's become.  I feel your pain.  It trashes out ridiculously quick (guilty!).  Welcome to your Brave New World!


----------



## gregnye (Jan 11, 2014)

BUMP!! So what do you guys think this year??? I think there is still hope!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2014)

Not saying yes or no but plenty of time for it to open still


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope so.  Haven't skied it since the lift went in and I've got a voucher to ski there this year.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 12, 2014)

It will open.  Best snow of the year is still to come!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 12, 2014)

sugarbushskier said:


> Best snow of the year is still to come!



Let's hope so! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)

I would be surprised to see the Tramline or Mittersill open this year. If either do I'm calling out of work or skipping school.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 12, 2014)

I had some good runs on it last weekend. It's gonna take a few good dumps now based on how much snow they lost.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 12, 2014)

sugarbushskier said:


> It will open.  Best snow of the year is still to come!



+1 Absolutely.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> I would be surprised to see the Tramline or Mittersill open this year. If either do I'm calling out of work or skipping school.



Really? There's plenty if time for snow as its still relatively early. Many seasons produce the majority of useable snow from February forward.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/BostonSS.html


----------



## Abubob (Jan 12, 2014)

An interesting compilation. Notice which winters are in first and last.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/gyx/climo/CON_Winter_Snow.xls


----------



## Puck it (Jan 12, 2014)

It was worth it last week if you had had rock skis but this has ruin the base over.   Kinsman was close last week also but now not.  Another couple of decent storms and it will be in play.  But everything else of the saddle needs more than a couple of storms including Gunsight.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 13, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I skied Mittersill on Sat.  It was the first thing I hit, went straight to the summit and hiked the saddle, then did three runs using the Mittersill Double.  I then spent the rest of the morning thinking about many people's reaction on this site when they announced the double and how I'm going to write a post saying that I think the double is a great idea and people on this site tend to overreact and over-analyze whatever changes ski areas make.



From what I understand there are going to be more changes to Mitt as the state is looking to develop a grade A competition arena.  I have yet to ski it but plan on getting it one of these days.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

I doubt it will open but I hope I'm wrong. I'm not even sure what it usually takes but I'm sure there is no snow right now.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2014)

This is from thereecy's site. Cannon on Sunday.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 13, 2014)

This is under the Cannonball Quad yesterday. There hasn't been any snowmaking on this trail but last weekend it was completely covered and looked to be at least a foot or two deep with plenty of people poaching it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2014)

fcksummer said:


> This is under the Cannonball Quad yesterday. There hasn't been any snowmaking on this trail but last weekend it was completely covered and looked to be at least a foot or two deep with plenty of people poaching it.
> 
> View attachment 10346




Yup and I was one of them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2014)

fcksummer said:


> This is under the Cannonball Quad yesterday. There hasn't been any snowmaking on this trail but last weekend it was completely covered and looked to be at least a foot or two deep with plenty of people poaching it.
> 
> View attachment 10346



I think you win best user name ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn, that sucks.  I saw a picture from Burke and the entire Upper Warren's Way was grass.  

To the original question:  I hope it does open.  I am so happy that Cannon reopened it.  Management is being as aggressive as it can be.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yup and I was one of them.



I was really tempted but wasn't sure how Cannon feels about ducking ropes? This is my first year there...



wa-loaf said:


> I think you win best user name ...



:beer:


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This is from thereecy's site. Cannon on Sunday.


I was heading up Friday but changing plans now. might break out the golf clubs instead.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

skifree said:


> I was heading up Friday but changing plans now. might break out the golf clubs instead.



Now your really jinxing us!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a pic from Mitty this week.  Two weeks ago this was skiable when we were up there.


----------



## Zgonzo (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope Rain didn't ruin any chances of it being open this year.


----------



## Lazer (Jan 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This is a pic from Mitty this week.  Two weeks ago this was skiable when we were up there.
> 
> View attachment 10408



This just made me so sad...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2014)

Cannon got 8" on top over the last few days the are reporting


----------



## Lazer (Jan 17, 2014)

Does any one have any pictures since the reported 8"?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Does any one have any pictures since the reported 8"?



Some carefully angled photos on the website as well as the web cam


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Does any one have any pictures since the reported 8"?



Heard it skied well today, may be there tomorrow !


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah I might be there Sunday if we get a few inches tomorrow....we will see if anyone goes let us know


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2014)

Mittersill is now open- but for how long?
Will it make it to Sunday when I'll be there?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Mittersill is now open- but for how long?
> Will it make it to Sunday when I'll be there?



Think it was open today….Unofficially that is, there were people going over from what I could see but
I did not.
I didn't hit any of the glades but the ones off to the right of Zoomer were open and getting packed down but
looked pretty scratchy…but skiable.


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2014)

They just posted it would be open (officially) tomorrow. Also "snowmaking on Baron's Run within the next 2 years".


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2014)

So many choices for this weekend.....I'm like a kid on Christmas


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 6, 2014)

timm said:


> They just posted it would be open (officially) tomorrow. Also "snowmaking on Baron's Run within the next 2 years".



I just saw the snow making comment on facebook. Have they talked publicly about this before and I just missed that?


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, you missed it.  They are going to widen Barrons, plus some other trails, put in a T-bar, and add snowmaking to the widened trails.  FSC is partly funding this.  There will be race training over there.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 7, 2014)

LiquidFeet said:


> Yes, you missed it.  They are going to widen Barrons, plus some other trails, put in a T-bar, and add snowmaking to the widened trails.  FSC is partly funding this.  There will be race training over there.


FSC is funding pretty much all of it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 7, 2014)

Hopefully someone can post some pics. I am curious to see how it is.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 8, 2014)

Went yesterday.  Lots of bones and hairs sticking up.  No big gouges in my bases, but I didn't take a second run.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2014)

LiquidFeet said:


> Went yesterday.  Lots of bones and hairs sticking up.  No big gouges in my bases, but I didn't take a second run.



Baron's run?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2014)

I love This place Saturday first time with great conditions awesome place.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 8, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I love This place Saturday first time with great conditions awesome place.



you were at Cannon today ?


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 8, 2014)

Barrons was better than under the lift.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> you were at Cannon today ?



Yes I was.
On Saturday. Salugarloaf today.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 8, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Yes I was.
> On Saturday. Salugarloaf today.



Looks at dates, I am going to assume you meant Friday unless you are Marty McFly.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Looks at dates, I am going to assume you meant Friday unless you are Marty McFly.


Ha, yes he meant Friday, forgive him, it's been a long week, Platty Thursday, Cannon Friday, Sugarloaf on the weekend. All that's left is a half day at the Loaf, and a 9 hr drive home. Mittersill was awesome, few new gouges on the bases, but well worth it, so much fun.

From the top of Mitty looking back on Cannon.




Tramline from inside the tram house, kudos to anyone who's skied it.


Time warp, haven't seen one of these in a loooong time.

One more day with Scotty McFly!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2014)

Well did a few rock ski runs over at mittersill today. Barron's while better than the rest over therestill not too good. Rest of Cannon kicked ass today


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, it certainly did kick ass.  What a great day on the hill.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 9, 2014)

Just saw on the trail report they closed Mittersil till they get more snow…….well it was open for a few days !


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 9, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, yes he meant Friday, forgive him, it's been a long week, Platty Thursday, Cannon Friday, Sugarloaf on the weekend. All that's left is a half day at the Loaf, and a 9 hr drive home. Mittersill was awesome, few new gouges on the bases, but well worth it, so much fun.
> View attachment 10930
> From the top of Mitty looking back on Cannon.
> 
> ...



You guys must be exhausted!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Just saw on the trail report they closed Mittersil till they get more snow…….well it was open for a few days !



It needs to be closed until more snow


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 10, 2014)

Agreed.  Those who want to ski it and have the rock skis to do that without concern can still hike for turns.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2014)

I figured it would be only a couple of days open since it sees so much more traffic now. More snow is definitely needed, even the less skied and hidden stuff is bony.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 10, 2014)

Cannon was fantastic this weekend.The snowmaking has been incredible but it will end Friday.I see many areas have shut down,even the Sunday Rivers of the world.Profile has the most manmade snow I've ever seen on it.Taft will be there soon.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh,and the Rock is shaping us nicely after a hours of digging it out from the snowmaking.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Feb 10, 2014)

I did two and a half runs at Mittersill yesterday. It wasn't so much the big rocks but the little rocks. I almost cried when I saw the bottom of my skis. I'm glad they shut the chair down for now. But it was a beautiful day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 11, 2014)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> I did two and a half runs at Mittersill yesterday. It wasn't so much the big rocks but the little rocks. I almost cried when I saw the bottom of my skis. I'm glad they shut the chair down for now. But it was a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, did a lot of cringing too, but now I'm home I can ski with abandon, I was preserving my bases for this trip. So grateful to have the chance to ski it, may never again. Mantras to be semi retired after this season, powder and rock ski duty, they've served me well.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregnye (Feb 15, 2014)

Unfortunatly I can't get out to ride it tomorrow. Does it look like it's going to hold up for monday?? I really want to ski it and haven't before


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 15, 2014)

How bout the wind Tommorow?


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 15, 2014)

Bad wind.  Yes, the snow will hold up for tomorrow.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2014)

petergriffen said:


> How bout the wind Tommorow?





LiquidFeet said:


> Bad wind.  Yes, the snow will hold up for tomorrow.



Snow has to blow somewhere!


----------

